

Cisco set to open new accelerator focusing on ‘world-changing’ ideas - yanivf
http://www.geektime.com/2013/08/14/cisco-set-to-open-new-accelerator-focusing-on-world-changing-ideas/

======
mathattack
On paper this looks great. Get in on the startup game.

The skeptic in me asks:

\- Do you lose out on network effects by limiting it to 5 at a time? (Isn't
part of the benefit of ycombinator that you're part of the larger family?)

\- Are there any success stories of this type of in-house accelerator
programs? I remember a lot of not so great outcomes in the 2001 timeframe.

------
byuric
Because every corporation these days want in house innovation and they can do
it cheaply by incubating startups that they will eat once they are on
something.

------
moranit
Cisco tries to create some buzz, as a company that most of the time you don't
hear about...

